
Why Is That Thing Beeping? A Sound Design Primer - danw
http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/why_is_that_thing_beeping_a_sound_design_primer
======
danw
Few web apps appear to consider sound design at all, the only one I've noticed
is I'm in like with you. Sound design will become increasingly important for
mobile apps.

~~~
omouse
Is there a way to include sound without resorting to Java or Flash?

------
palish
Wall. Of. Text.

~~~
danw
huh?

~~~
palish
It's a huge wall of text. The author could have said what he needed to say
more succinctly. Few people are going to devote the time to read that entire
thing, and with good reason; even though there are a lot of words there, you
can get all the information from reading a small portion of it.

With that said, it was a good, informative article. Just lengthy.

